# Pentax K-3II



## pez (Apr 23, 2015)

New Pentax K-3II with pixel shifting available soon. 

Which means you can soon find KILLER deals on K-3 bodies!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

They removed the on board flash for GPS,Not a good move IMO,but agree there should be some good deals on a awesome. K-3


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 28, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> They removed the on board flash for GPS,Not a good move IMO,but agree there should be some good deals on a awesome. K-3




on board flash?!? wuh?
oooooohhhhhh, you mean the hot-shoe blocker.
yea, its about time they got rid of that thing. never understood the point of it anyway, popping up and stopping me from putting my flash on.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2015)

On-board flash can also be a remote flash commander/slave triggering flash/on-axis fill light and of course, a distress signal! But seriously...removing the flash is one of those good idea/bad idea deals. I don't know...I think in this case it was the right move. I read a short article on the new K3-II, sounds like it ought to be a competent camera.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > They removed the on board flash for GPS,Not a good move IMO,but agree there should be some good deals on a awesome. K-3
> ...


My K-3 flash does not pop up automatic you have to push a button and in a pinch its handy.GPS,I could careless about,its just a battery resource hog if left on.Wifi I could see but not for GPS.


----------



## Brendan O'Connell (Jun 2, 2015)

pez said:


> New Pentax K-3II with pixel shifting available soon.
> 
> Which means you can soon find KILLER deals on K-3 bodies!!!


$808 on Adorama with battery grip and Flucard right now.  You can also bundle in the 50mm 1.8 for FREE right now, and the 35mm 2.4 for only around $80.


----------



## pez (Jun 4, 2015)

Here is a new review of the K-3ii, with lots of pixel shifting examples. It's an awesome camera. I'm just unsure whether it's worth getting one over my present K-3, which I love.


----------



## iolair (Jul 12, 2015)

My K-3ii arrived yesterday ... I'm shooting a boxing event on Saturday so it'll get its trial by fire then. But for most purposes I think it'll be indistinguishable in use to the K-3 I'll still be using alongside it.

I don't think I've ever used the pop-up flash on my K-3.


----------



## pez (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats! I use my pop-up occasionally for some quick fill-flash, but it's usually disappointing unless I wrap a napkin around it or something.


----------



## pez (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## pez (Nov 6, 2015)

Check out this review *Editor's Choice*!!


----------



## charchri4 (Nov 6, 2015)

< I'm one of those good deals on the old body...


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 6, 2015)

Sounds great but I will stick to my already fantastic K-3 its a robust Work horse.


----------



## pez (Nov 8, 2015)

I have no plans to replace my plain old awesome K-3, either. I guess if I really wanted my landscape shots to pop, maybe I'd go for the K-3ii, for the pixel shift.


----------

